# Per .htaccess aus "/index.php" -> "/index" machen



## HerHde (9. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend, liebe Community.
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte per .htaccess einen Aufruf meiner PHP-Dateinen ohne eingabe der Endung möglich machen, also dass man "domain.tld/datei" statt "domain.tld/datei.php" aufrufen kann. Hierzu verwende ich folgenden Code:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ $1.php
```
Es funktioniert gut, aber ich möchte es erweitern und zwar so, dass es 
 auch "domain.tld/datei*/*" akzeptiert
 und auf eine 404-Errorpage weiterleitet, wenn die datei nicht vorhanden ist.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt, da ich in Sachen Apache und mod_rewrite ein ziemlich blutiger Anfänger bin. Ich bedanke mich im voraus für alle hilfreichen Antworten!
MfG HerHde


----------



## rd4eva (9. Juli 2010)

Das dürfte nicht funktionieren denn ein Request nach domain.tld/datei/ ist eigentlich ein Request auf domain.tld/datei/index.(html|php).
Sollte es diese Datei in diesem Ordner zufälligerweise geben dann greift keine rewrite Regel und die Datei wird angezeigt.
Sollte es diese Datei in diesem Ordner aber nicht geben dann greift bereits deine erste Regel und leitet um auf domain.tld/datei/.php


----------

